# Pepper spray incident



## Cthulhu (Oct 27, 2001)

Gou's request for pepper spray made me remember this...

A buddy of mine is a cop in a fairly large Florida city.  Couple of his squad mates picked up some guy who was running down the street in nothing but bronze colored briefs in the middle of the night, banging on cars.  He was *lit.* The younger cop was a bit foolish and cuffed the guys wrists in front of him.  Well, the guy starts to tear apart the partition between the back and front seats, so they pull over to cuff him correctly.  

When they open the door and pull him out, the guy decides he wants to wrestle the cops.  Bad move.  Turns out the senior officer is a former wrestling champion, and he takes the guy down hard.  

Well, the guy turns out to be fairly strong, so they're rolling around for a bit.  Young cop gets an idea and holds his can of spray up and says, "Sir, look at me."  The perp, for whatever reason, pauses to look at young cop and gets a face full of spray.  He's recuffed and placed back into the car.

As they're driving along again, the guy starts screaming that he's dying.  He's not taking the spray very well at all.  The cops pull over in a shopping plaza and get paramedics sent over.  At this point, my friend hears the call and decides to come on over as well.

By the time he gets there, the paramedics have already arrived and are making sure Mr. Bronze Briefs is alright.  He walks up as the guy is begging for some water to be put on his face.  My buddy tells him this ain't such a good idea, but he keeps begging for it and the female paramedic tending to him pours some water on his burning face.

Let's step back to picture this situation.  Large man wearing nothing but bronze briefs is handcuffed and sitting outside a small shopping plaza at night.  This shopping plaza houses one of them senior citizen's bingo halls that are fairly common in Florida.  The water just serves to spread the spray...down the perps body.  Down the perps nearly naked body.  Reaching his crotch.  Right when the bingo hall lets out.

As senior citizens are leaving the bingo hall, wondering what's going on, Mr. Briefs starts screaming, "My balls are on fire!  My balls are burning!!!"  At which my buddy, very professionally, runs around the corner of the building and laughs his a$$ off.

After everything...cooled off (oooh, bad pun), they find out the guy was from a city across the bay.  He had no idea where he was and thought the police were lying to him when he discovered what city he was actually in.  He had no idea where he was and why he was running down the street almost naked and banging on cars.  If I remember correctly, he was some sort of youth counselor.

I think it's funnier when you hear my buddy tell the story.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 28, 2001)

Hilarious! Thanx!
:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2001)

What the guy was really yelling was, "My balls are burning! My d!*k is on fire!  My d!*k is on fiiiiiirreeee!!!"  

Heh.  Still makes me laugh.

Let this be a lesson to you: if you're ever going to commit a crime for which you might get sprayed with pepper spray, WEAR PANTS!

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 28, 2001)

I'm not sure why but man is it funny when we see another guy get hit in the groin area. I remember a football practice in high school where a guy didn't wear his jock and was hit by a perfect spiral thrown too soon as he turned to catch it. I don't think I have ever laughed so hard. I mean, I felt bad that he got hit and I KNEW the pain he was in but it was still soooo funny.
:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2001)

To paraphrase some comedian: Tragedy is when I get a paper cut; comedy is when you fall down a manhole and break your leg.

My wife sometimes thinks I'm evil.  I'll watch those 'Funniest Home Video' shows and cackle like a madman when somebody gets hurt.  However, I can't stand seeing an animal get hurt.  Putting the two together, you can imagine how much I love those 'When Animals Attack' shows.

Cthulhu
thinking maybe I'm a little too evil for my own good.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 29, 2001)

I love that show. People wonder why I laugh and then I tell them to just watch the show. People are sooo stupid. Half the things wouldn't happen if they just left the animal alone.

My fave is the guy who put on deer attract and then was surprised when the deer went nutso on his head. The thing that was even funnier was that his wife stood there and filmed the whole thing!
:rofl:


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Oct 29, 2001)

Oww.....

Ever see anyone use the pepper spray on their food to "spice it up"?  2x Ick.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 29, 2001)

My favorite involved a panda.  This was on some TV show and a panda was on the stage sitting next to a couple of guests.  As the people are talking, the panda very calmly looks over to the woman sitting next to him.  It then proceeds to beat the bejeezus out of her.  No warning.  Just a little glance, then paws were flying.  The woman wasn't really hurt...probably peed herself, though.  That's what you get for treating a wild animal like people.

Cthulhu
Damn.  I _am_ evil.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

That sounds like a bad Anime.....whats that Panda's name?  Genma?  heh.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

I pity the guy with pepper spray on his gentials.  I once put tiger balm on my thighs and put an old pair of sweat pants on over top.  The heat started graowing and with my knees up and my feet and butt on the couch, I started to sweat.  Gravity took over and the tiger balm and sweat rolled down to my groin.  When I realize I was in pain I ran to the washroom and jumped intoa cold tub of water.  For a 6 months  I was scared to open that little jar.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2002)

I was immediately reminded of this story I got via email,
sometime ago:

Montana Grizzly Bear Alert:

In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear conflicts, the
Montana Department of Fish and Game is advising hikers, 
hunters, and fishermen to take extra precautions and keep alert 
of bears while in the field. "We advise that outdoorsmen wear 
noisy little bells on their clothing so as not to startle bears that 
aren't expecting them. We also advise outdoorsmen to carry 
pepper spray with them in case of an encounter with a bear." 
It is also a good idea to watch out for fresh signs of bear
activity. Outdoorsmen should recognize the difference between 
black bear and grizzly bear excrement: Black bear excrement is 
smaller and contains lots of berries and squirrel fur. Grizzly bear 
excrement has little bells in it and smells like pepper.

And in addressing Rob's story ... I know TOO WELL what you
talk about ... if Confuscious never said, "Do NOT go swimming
with a zippo lighter in your pocket" he darned well should have!


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 6, 2004)

Inigo Montoya said:
			
		

> Oww.....
> 
> Ever see anyone use the pepper spray on their food to "spice it up"? 2x Ick.


Only Homer Simson, and he seemed to be able to choke it down. LOL, only homer simpson. 

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Taimishu (Nov 6, 2004)

Like this

http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=635 

David


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 6, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> Like this
> 
> http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=635
> 
> David


You need to have a more direct link, this one only takes you to the Stupid Videos home page, nothing specific. 

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 6, 2004)

it works for me you see a guy getting peper prayed for asking for directions


----------



## Taimishu (Nov 7, 2004)

Rynocerous said:
			
		

> You need to have a more direct link, this one only takes you to the Stupid Videos home page, nothing specific.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


That is a direct link and it works, Ive just checked it. You need to give it time to load.

David


----------



## JPR (Nov 8, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> To paraphrase some comedian: Tragedy is when I get a paper cut; comedy is when you fall down a manhole and break your leg.
> 
> My wife sometimes thinks I'm evil.  I'll watch those 'Funniest Home Video' shows and cackle like a madman when somebody gets hurt.  However, I can't stand seeing an animal get hurt.  Putting the two together, you can imagine how much I love those 'When Animals Attack' shows.
> 
> ...



Just to show you some support, I always cheer for the animals too!

JPR


----------

